# Off leash with Tabor (6 months Sunday)



## Tabor (Jan 28, 2016)

I let him run around off leash where there's a creek and downed trees to jump over. 

He had a blast. Lots of outdoor zoomies (the best kind!) 

He loves the water just have to keep an extra close eye on him because I don't trust his swimming yet. 


Sorry for the sideways pictures. Couldn't figure out how to rotate them from my phone


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

6 months was such a fun age for exploring. Love the pics!


----------

